# Matlab help



## poq (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and I don't know if I could get the knid of help I am looking for here. But I am trying...

I am a bit new to MATLAB and I need some help. I am implementing a project the needs a MATLAB code of SPHERE DECODING IN MIMO system. 
Can anybody help me get the code? Or any site where I can get the code or more information on Sphere decoding?

Looking forward for your help.

Thanks.

Poq


----------



## PROB83 (Feb 21, 2006)

hi, 

i'm new to this forum and need some help for project. i'm doing the same project like you where i have to develop a sphere decoder in mimo channel. please tell me if u already have the solution. I'm still searching. Please..:sad:


----------



## zara javed (May 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am doing my project on voice conversion in matlab and praat. please help me out how can i import the praat script in matlab? Is praat compatibile with matlab?

plz help me

Thanx


----------

